

Inside the ICE Code Editor with Chris Strom (dartlang) - christiansmith
https://plus.google.com/events/cbtp0jskeu3v996bhb0c1g4m08c

======
christiansmith
This Google Hangout starts in about 30 minutes:

"ICE Code Editor is the JavaScript 3D visualization programming environment
used throughout the book 3D Game Programming for Kids. It's written with Dart,
the language for scalable web app engineering from Google. In this hangout,
prolific blogger, author, and coder Chris Strom takes us on a deep dive into
the ICE source code."

Watch it live, join the hangout, or check it out later on Youtube.

------
Nevraeka
I Love this project!

